# Diamond laboraties sustanon



## Adrian88 (Sep 21, 2012)

Just got this off my source any lads heard or using? TIA


----------



## tdf1 (Sep 16, 2016)

i have tried it...

not great imo ,but i suppose you get what you pay for?


----------

